
Node: List all connected drives in your computer, in all major operating systems - jviotti
https://github.com/resin-io/drivelist
======
scott_karana
Seems very handy! Thanks for releasing this.

Something that stood out to me in the examples was ambiguity of units. Is "G"
always metric, 10^9 bytes? And is GB always GiB, 2^30 bytes? Worth documenting
if it's consistent from the library, or if it's OS-specific.

That, and OSX's lack of reporting the drive model/name. OS limitation?

~~~
jviotti
Hi @scott_karana,

Sorry for the late response, HN should send some kind of notifications on
comments (maybe I don't have it enabled for some reason?)!

About the unit ambiguity, we display straight what the operating system shares
with us, but I'm making a note to parse the numbers and display in an unified
way, or just document the possible differences.

Regarding the drive model/name, there are plans to provide this!

Cheers!

